# This Thurs: Lecture by Kevin Fedarko, author of The Emerald Mile.



## wilma406 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi All,
Just heard of an event, passing the info along:*

Come hear about the epic 1983 Colorado River flood that threatened Glen Canyon Dam, closed the Grand Canyon and gave 3 adventurous river guides the perfect opportunity to test their skills against massive whitewater! Join CFWE and Metropolitan State University of Denver's One World One Water Center for a free evening with Kevin Fedarko, author of The Emerald Mile. Join us on *January 9, 2014 for a 6 pm reception and 7 pm lecture at the Marriott SpringHill Suites on the Auraria Campus of MSU Denver: 1190 Auraria Parkway, Denver, CO 80204.*

The lecture is free. But those who would like to attend are being asked by the CFWE folks to rsvp in advance here:CFWE. 

For those who are interested, there is also a wine-tasting event before the lecture. And signed copies of The Emerald Mile will be available following the talk.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Same "Emerald Mile" presentation tonight in Albuquerque as posted on the Adobe Whitewater Club site and local kayak meetup group site.


*Wednesday, January 29, 2014 – SPECIAL MEETING*:_* The Emerald Mile: The Epic Story of the Fastest Ride Through the Heart of the Grand Canyon* _by Kevin Fedarko, a former river guide himself.. *“The Emerald* *Mile* is the rarest of creations–a magical convergence of words and paper, wood and water, rock and sky, human character and cosmic caprice. Can an adventure story be as beautiful as it is heart-stopping and exciting? This one is. Fedarko’s book is as inspiring as a dory itself, flying down a wild river. I have no doubt it will become a classic, a timeless chronicle of what can still be legitimately called the American spirit.” By Bob Shacochis,
author of _Swimming in the Volcano _and _The Woman Who Lost Her Soul. _
Location: Los Griegos Community Center, – 1231 Candelaria NW, Albuquerque, NM 87107
5:30-6:30 - Pizza, Salad and Soft Drinks, socializing
6:30-8:00 – _The Emerald Mile_ presentation by Kevin Fedarko
8:00-8:30 – Book sales, Signing, Cleanup
Books are $30 and they will take cash, check or credit cards. If you have one already bring your copy for the author’s signature. *Bookworks will donate %15 of book sales to AWC! Wow!* BOOKWORKS - 4022 Rio Grande Blvd NW 87107 or 505-344-8139, in Albuquerque’s North Valley, in the Flying Star Plaza.http://bkwrks.com/ .


----------



## bshock (Jun 15, 2007)

Will there be any more presentations there in Albuquerque or elsewhere soon? Im in southern NM.


----------

